# Amp Price Range Question!



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey all.

I made a thread a little while ago talking about amps and price range. At the time I stated that 600 would be my limit.

After trying out the Blackstar Artist 15, I'm head over heels and am willing to pay the ~1,000 CAD for this amp.

With my budget now raised, I was wondering if you guys had any further suggestions for 1x12 combos within my new price range, before I seal the deal on the Blackstar.

I think a 1x12 15 watt or lower would be ideal as all my playing is at home/with small groups of friends!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just to clarify...would you consider a used amp?


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

greco said:


> Just to clarify...would you consider a used amp?



Oh definitely.

My only issues are that I can't find any low wattage heads or 1x12 combo amps that tickle my fancy, here locally.

I'm also not too comfortable ordering a used amp online as I won't be able to gurantee I'll like it or not.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Peavey Classic 30?.....just a thought


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Vox Handwired series? Not so far removed from the Artisan. Both kind of marketed to a similar type of player, both get extremely good reviews. Also easy to find Fender Deluxe Reverbs in that price range. Princeton Reverb, too, they'll take a 12" speaker upgrade like a dream. Dunno if those grab you at all, those Artisan amps seem extremely nice at any price point.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Vox Handwired series? Not so far removed from the Artisan. Both kind of marketed to a similar type of player, both get extremely good reviews. Also easy to find Fender Deluxe Reverbs in that price range. Princeton Reverb, too, they'll take a 12" speaker upgrade like a dream. Dunno if those grab you at all, those Artisan amps seem extremely nice at any price point.


The artist and artisan are two different series by blackstar. 

Ill check out the peavey and vox!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Oh wow that looks really cool! Can't really go wrong with that type of design.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

With a 1k budget there are SO many options, especially used. Hell, you could probably get yourself a couple of amps in different flavours. Don't be in a rush. Find something that really speaks to you. Personally, I would look for an old vintage Traynor (650 ish) AND a small practice amp like a Blues Jr. (350 ish) or something along those lines. Or maybe one of the lesser hyped vintage Fenders and something else. Some of the lesser regarded models are great but the price doesn't reflect that because it's not a "Deluxe Reverb". Speaking for myself, as a guy that already has 1 amp I love, I would hang on to the dough, scour kijiji for however long it takes and find something else I love that's a bit of a bargain.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> a "Deluxe Reverb". Speaking for myself, as a guy that already has 1 amp I love,


what he said......


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Traynor YCV20. I have an older one, but the newer ones have more inputs/outputs. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$1K gets you a *lot* of amp, and a lot of different amps. Do you want overdrive or distortion from the amp, or are you ok with pedals (a whole new bundle of fun and frustration)?

I ask because I'm sure our resident Vintage Fender Deals Broker Steviemac can hook you up with a killer vintage amp that will inspire you every time you turn it on. Add a nice overdrive or distortion pedal (which can be had for $100 or so, especially if you look at clones) and you have great tones without going over your budget.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/pe...mp/1037888968?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Budda said:


> $1K gets you a *lot* of amp, and a lot of different amps. Do you want overdrive or distortion from the amp, or are you ok with pedals (a whole new bundle of fun and frustration)?
> 
> I ask because I'm sure our resident Vintage Fender Deals Broker Steviemac can hook you up with a killer vintage amp that will inspire you every time you turn it on. Add a nice overdrive or distortion pedal (which can be had for $100 or so, especially if you look at clones) and you have great tones without going over your budget.


I'm fine with pedals for distortion. My only concern would be not being able to test out the fender amps in person.



shoretyus said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/pe...mp/1037888968?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Seems cool, my only concern is not being able to try it out in person. Thats the one bad part about kijiji, getting it shipped is kind of taking a risk. Especially for someone like me who still has tons to learn about tube amps.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

The Traynor is in stock at my local music stores. Ill have to try it out aswell.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I'd also throw a used '59 Bassman RI into that price range. You can get them for good deals every now and then and they're a lot lighter than you think. There's nothing you can't do with that amp and it makes garbage pedals sound decent, great pedals sound incredible. Bonus points if you can find one of the old ones that used Eminence blue frame alnicos. They are the bee's knees.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

When you try the Traynors, give the YGLs a try.

I use the YGL1 and a Darkhorse 1xs12 cab with the band.
New, those two would be close to your budget.
The YGL2 has two channels and twice the wattage.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just put up a modded blues junior in the for sale section...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

$1000.00 will not only get you a lot of amp but a Blackstar Artist 15 will get you a lot of volume! Since you play at home, have you any idea how loud that will be? Unless, you have a large basement or garage and neighbours are not too close, you might want to rethink your output as well as the amp.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> $1000.00 will not only get you a lot of amp but a Blackstar Artist 15 will get you a lot of volume! Since you play at home, have you any idea how loud that will be? Unless, you have a large basement or garage and neighbours are not too close, you might want to rethink your output as well as the amp.


The amp sounds pretty good at bedroom levels as well. I have a 40w solid state at home currently which im able to max out.

I'm assuming the tube amp will be substantially louder when maxed out, but I don't think I ever will need to bring the volume up that high.

I have enough space as well in this current house that the noise shouldn't be too big of an issue.

Although gigging would be a very rare occasion, I do like the abillity to do so in a small venue with a 15w amp if needed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good news with vintage fenders, especially as a newcomer to tube amps: you're gonna love them.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Fender Blues Deluxe RI or Deluxe Reverb RI would be my vote for an amp in that price range.

If you're not afraid of a little maintenance work you can pick up a Crate Vintage Club 30 or 50 for a lot less than a grand. I got one the other day and I'm really impressed with the tone, especially for the price.

You could also pick up a 5E3 Fender Deluxe clone used in that price range. If you exclude vintage Tweed and Blackface amps, and Mesa Boogie and the likes of those, your options are almost endless for a grand with a used amp


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

What about a Marshall SL5. 1x12 5w and 1w mode. Nice cleans great crunch. Gets plenty loud. $500 used. 

Also check out one of the new Fender Bassbreakers.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

fretzel said:


> What about a Marshall SL5. 1x12 5w and 1w mode. Nice cleans great crunch. Gets plenty loud. $500 used.
> 
> Also check out one of the new Fender Bassbreakers.


Oh yeah.

The end options other than all the ones suggested here really are the Slash sl-5(none being sold locallly currently) Marshall dsl 15c. And blackstar artist 15.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

Deluxe Reverb or AC30


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

fretzel said:


> What about a Marshall SL5. 1x12 5w and 1w mode. Nice cleans great crunch. Gets plenty loud. $500 used.
> 
> Also check out one of the new Fender Bassbreakers.


Think I found some sl-5's for sale. May very well pick one up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Fender Blues Deluxe RI or Deluxe Reverb RI would be my vote for an amp in that price range.
> 
> If you're not afraid of a little maintenance work you can pick up a Crate Vintage Club 30 or 50 for a lot less than a grand. I got one the other day and I'm really impressed with the tone, especially for the price.
> 
> You could also pick up a 5E3 Fender Deluxe clone used in that price range. If you exclude vintage Tweed and Blackface amps, and Mesa Boogie and the likes of those, your options are almost endless for a grand with a used amp


Right now you can buy almost any Mesa boogie amp made for $1K, actually.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been seeing a few of them around 1000-1200 around here, but mostly 1200-1800 or so


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Geeetar said:


> Think I found some sl-5's for sale. May very well pick one up.


Great amp. I really enjoy mine.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

what fretzel said is right on


----------



## mccormickanalog (Aug 11, 2015)

Have you thought about getting something made? Find a circuit you really dig and get an amp maker to whip one up and mod it to your needs?
Maybe it's just where I'm at with my builds (I don't have a staff/massive overhead to pay for like a lot of boutique builders), but I can make a 100% hand made tube head and sell it for under $1000 no problem.
Now....... who wants a plexi?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Custom-made is appealing but unless it's made by a Friedman or a Suhr (or Ceriatone?), they don't do well on the resale side. May or may not be a consideration.



Budda said:


> Right now you can buy almost any Mesa boogie amp made for $1K, actually.


Almost. Everything from Mark I, II, III to Recto's. But there are few that are still above that - at least up here. I'd love to pick up a Mark V or even a shorthead Mark IV for less then a grand. Roadsters and Roadkings are still above that too. And then there's the Mark IIC+. But there is a huge pallet of tones available for under a grand.

And once bought used, they hold their value really well. Built like the proverbial brick shit-house, not much to worry about with a 30 year old Mesa. The only down-side, for a beginner, may be the complexity of dialing it in. If the player's a tweeker by nature, it could be right up his alley. If not, he may find more 'off' tones than 'on'.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

As for tweaking a Mesa: RTFM


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, RTFM. Besides, they are informative and entertaining. Good layman write-ups on how tube amps work and that kinda thing too.


----------

